# 5:1 baitcasters - Curado? Chronarch? Winch? Zillion?



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll be getting my custom cranking stick in a few weeks, and have been looking for left handed 5:1 gear ratio reels - all low profile. I really do not care for round reels. Several questions for you guys:

1. Does the Curado E7 have enough torque for deep cranks? The HEG gearing is pretty big. Shimano does not make a lefty 5:1 in the new Curado design.

2. Does anyone have a Curado D in the 5:1 gear ratio? How does it perform? Shimano made these in left hand retrieve, so I am considering one.

3. I am also looking at the Revo Winch and the Diawa Crazy Cranker Zillion. The Zillion is pretty expensive though...but I know MDisbrow is in love with his.

4. As far as expensive goes, I am also considering a Chronarch B with a 5:1 gear ratio...assuming I can find one. Does anyone have a Chronarch B with the low gear set? How does it perform?

5. Does anyone do deep cranking with a 6.x:1 gear ratio reel? Any experiences here? I'd like to use this stick for big spinnerbaits too, so a 6.x:1 reel is an option.

TIA!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I have 3 0f the 4 reels but they are all different ratios except for the winch which I use for punching.

I too am looking for a cranking reel and im considering the Zillion even though I prefer Shimano. Its just stupid that they dont make any low ratio lefty's.

If you dont mind geting a 6.x:1 ratio then id suggest picking up the Revo STX which are on clearance now(tackle warehouse) and then use their $20 rebate too to make it even cheaper.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Check it out:

http://www.bassresource.com/bass_fishing_forums/YaBB.pl?num=1246464606

I've seen those. Nice buy! I'm certainly considering them. Maybe I'll just buy all Revos and bail on Shimano. I like my Curado E7 a lot though...so sad.

Do you like the Winch?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Shimano's mentality sucks. Its not like they dont own G Loomis and Power Pro. I might just bail on Shimano too and go all Daiwa.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a Revo SX, Revo S, Revo STX, and I've fished with a Revo Premier and have loved every minute of fishing with these reels. I've also fished Curados and Chronarchs and couldn't stand them. I'm considering picking up a Winch for muskies. I haven't fished one, but with my expirience with the Revo series thus far I would say that it wouldn't be a bad descision. I've put one on a rod in the store and for a big reel it feels really good in the hand.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

BG - I have a Revo S and I like it. Those Revos are certainly nice, and the redesigned ones are even cooler.

I've fished with Shimano reels since I was a kid, so it is hard to just flush them.


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

I sent you back a PM with basically the same info/opinion.

I had a Winch on my SR705R for maybe two weeks, and found myself wanting to throw more than just 10ft+ cranks, and the Winch just didn't cast any smaller baits as well as I would like. I picked up a 4.9:1 Zillion, and it was a big improvement. I really only like to use 10lb fluoro for cranks, and the deep spool on the Winch wasn't really necessary. And I'm pretty sure that's what made the difference in casting ability because the STXs I've owned were a lot better.

A huge thing for me was finding something that casts light lures better than the Winch did. The biggest reason I'm willing to pay the premium for the Zillion is that it's the most comfortable reel (profile & size) for me to fish.

Other options, more expensive than the Zillion even, Shimano Calcutta 51GT or 101GT at around $350 new. 

There are great reasons against using a 5:1 reel for cranking as well, like if you fish in the back of the boat and the guy with the trolling motor likes to fly down the bank, you might not be able to keep up with the bait you're fishing and it'll never get down there all the way, or wash out. Same goes if you're in the front and like to fly down the bank as well.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I believe you can replace the Winch spool with a Revo SX spool if you want it to be a bit shallower.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Can the Winch accommodate the STX spool?


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

Don't know, I wasn't about to hassle with that. Though you'd have to mess with the brake assembly I would assume. STX is mag braked, and the Winch isn't


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Errrr...well...the SX is mag braked too. The only Revos that are centrifugal braked are the S and the Winch...so maybe I need an S spool?


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

aftermarket spool maybe?

http://www.tackletour.net/TTForums/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=40571&p=318784&hilit=winch#p318784

Or another thread where gear/drag swap from Winch/STX to Skeet Revo is talked about. And it sounds like the Revo S spool would be the one to get because it has the same braking system.

http://www.tackletour.net/TTForums/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=35728&p=276102&hilit=winch#p276102

If you need help, or to talk to someone about it, visit that guy DRs website and get his contact info, or PM him on TT.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks the Revo S is the right spool. Thanks guys! That will be easy to do.

I have access to a machine shop...I wonder if I can use a lathe to pull of some material from the inside of the spool. I'll let you guys know what happens.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

My bad, it was the S spool.

Crazy Cranker sale:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true&_requestid=50176


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

At that price there's no debate in my opinion. See if tackle warehouse will match the price, and give you free shipping, rather than what Cabela's would charge to ship. That is, if you're not set on the Winch.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

legendaryyaj said:


> My bad, it was the S spool.
> 
> Crazy Cranker sale:
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true&_requestid=50176


No worries on the spool ID. Your idea was great!

That is sweet!! I was at Cabelas.com yesterday and that was not on sale. Good find....let me go sweet talk the wife.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

MDisbrow said:


> At that price there's no debate in my opinion. See if tackle warehouse will match the price, and give you free shipping, rather than what Cabela's would charge to ship. That is, if you're not set on the Winch.


I decided to order the Zillion tonight, as I did not want it to go out of stock. Thanks for your help guys!!

WOOO HOOOO!!!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Tokugawa said:


> I decided to order the Zillion tonight, as I did not want it to go out of stock. Thanks for your help guys!!
> 
> WOOO HOOOO!!!


Haha!

Let us know how you like it.

For some reason, Im not too fond of my 50th Ann. but I wanted to get that Crazy Cranker.


----------

